# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  awmn

## men1234

pedhia exo lavi ena email apo to wind alla to thema ine oti ime thrakomakedhones ke dhem boro na dhimiurgiso ena komvo gati to email dhe vgazi puthena ti kano gia ati tin periptosi exete kamia idea exo stisi ena tp ling 24db-ke ena powerstation 2 2.4ghz kano scan ke saroni kati awmn ke ena apo afta ine 11607 ti kano tora ,,,,,,,,efkaristo

----------


## john70

*Γράφε με Ελλήνικα* , Διάβασε αυτά που έλαβες με την εγγραφή σου εδώ και μίλα με τον διαχ/στη του κόμβου 11607 

Καλως ήρθες

----------


## nikolas_350

Το link ενεργοποίησης που έχεις πρέπει να είναι μέσω ασύρματου δικτύου.
Δοκίμασε να προσθέσεις ένα .net στο link που έχεις μετά το http://www.wind.awmn κάνε το http://www.wind.awmn.net


Μήπως να μπει μια ανακοίνωση στην πρώτη σελίδα για όσο καιρό θα βγαίνει η υπηρεσία από reverse proxy για την διόρθωση του link εάν δεν μπορεί η wind να στέλνει και τα 2 link;

----------

